# Lease deal of the year, M3 convertible - I'm getting one, how about you?



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

This is a deal that I couldn't pass up on. BMW/BMWNA is almost giving away their M3 convertible leases. I was able to even convince my wife that this was too good to pass up, even though she hates open top motoring. You can lock the rate in, and basically take delivery up to March 7 or April 7 (West Coast) - give or take. And who knows, it may get sweeter in a few months time .

For a base M3 convertible, max MSDs, no lease markup, $750 over ED invoice, 36 months, 10K/year, it comes out to be $502.99 per month. Knock yourself out and load it up and you'll still likely under $600 a month. In the past we had great lease deals on the 2007 525i, X3s etc. - this deal to my knowledge is extremely comparable. Remarkable in fact, given that we are still coming out of a recession and all that it has affected the financing market.

I know that the E93 is heavy as a bloated pig, and it doesn't have the structural strength of the sedan or coupe - but that's not the point of this car. It's open top motoring on regular roads, with the sweet V8 winding out to 8500 rpm, carrying 3 family and friends. And you're leasing, so someone else can worry about the resale and longevity.

Do yourself (and BMW) a favor and get what may be the last normally aspirated M car at an unbeatable price. As my best friend said, "You're getting my dream car". See you on the autobahn!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Did you get an offer from BMWNA via email? Or, this is something you and dealer worked out?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Public information - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=496525

*2011 BMW M3 Convertible Lease *
36 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00130 Base Rate

Kudos to those who can drive an even sharper deal .


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Not finding anything at all regarding lease offers on any M model on the BMWNA site. Linkie?

edit: we apparently posted at the same moment. Went through the LeaseCompare exercise you linked and it's clearly using the .00130 base rate, but couldn't come up with a number any better than nearly double the $500 you're tossing out. Something I'm missing?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

This is not an advertised "special offer" from BMW. All you need to do is look at the lease rates in the Ask a Dealer forum and see that the M3 Convertible has an extremely sweet lease rate.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yup...I did the math the other day and the lease deal is pretty amazing. I think I'm about to pull the trigger for a Feb ED on a fully loaded E93 M3 12K miles/36mnths. I'm looking to get $750 over invoice and 7 MSD's as well and get to just over $600/mnth. I can't pass that up.


----------



## woodsmit (May 19, 2004)

The overall lease for the vert, at least by my calcs so may be wrong, is actually a little worse than in September/October when the money factor was .00160 and the residual was 64% (@ 15K). I actually get about $5 per month more expensive under the new mix in November vs. the old. Maybe you can add in the holiday incentive (no idea if it applies) in which case you would be better off than before by a decent amount but if you can't then you would be slightly worse off than in September/October. Feel free to correct as needed.....


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

The $1,500 holiday incentive applies to the November rates.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

woodsmit said:


> The overall lease for the vert, at least by my calcs so may be wrong, is actually a little worse than in September/October when the money factor was .00160 and the residual was 64% (@ 15K). I actually get about $5 per month more expensive under the new mix in November vs. the old. Maybe you can add in the holiday incentive (no idea if it applies) in which case you would be better off than before by a decent amount but if you can't then you would be slightly worse off than in September/October. Feel free to correct as needed.....


Correct, my calculation includes the $1,500 holiday credit which makes the overall lease better than last month. I'm sure Chris' calculation is including it as well.

I'm test driving one this weekend to see how I like it. If it meets my expectations, I'll be paying a visit to Ricki Shamen at Tenafly BMW. 

E93 M3, DCT, Convenience, Metallic, Cold, Premium, EDC, enhanced sound, 19's.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

I picked up my 2 weeks ago at the Welt!
Fully loaded, zero down (+7 MSDs) for $700/month before tax


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> You can lock the rate in, and basically take delivery up to March 7 or April 7 (West Coast) - give or take.


What governs the date by when you must take delivery? Is it the period you can lock the rate? Is there any basis to predict how long the current rate may be extended? I'm hoping there is a way to push this out to a summer delivery - probably wishful thinking. :angel:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm jealous of those able to take advantage of this offer!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

L Seca said:


> What governs the date by when you must take delivery? Is it the period you can lock the rate? Is there any basis to predict how long the current rate may be extended? I'm hoping there is a way to push this out to a summer delivery - probably wishful thinking. :angel:


Generally speaking, period to period, BMWFS rates don't move much - say up to $30 per month. However, with a deal this dramatic, things are less predictable.

In your shoes, I'd lock the rate now, and see what January brings. If it gets worse, just submit your order in early January using the November lock for March/April pickup. But you do need to be flexible. Naturally, locking a rate now doesn't lock you into the car - so you can still change your mind.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> In your shoes, I'd lock the rate now, and see what January brings. If it gets worse, just submit your order in early January using the November lock for March/April pickup.


So can I lock the rate now, order in January and do ED delivery in June or July?


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

There are limits as to how far out you can lock the rates.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

In Germany you'd pay about 1300 EUR/mo for a new car, about 900-1000/mo for a dealer car-


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

L Seca said:


> So can I lock the rate now, order in January and do ED delivery in June or July?


No.

Lock now. Around Jan 10, see how the rates are. If they are good, relock and then you'll be able to pick up until around June 7, assuming a 2 month program. If the rates on Jan 10 are poor, then decide if you want a car or not. If you do, then put in an order ASAP for up to April 7 pickup.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> In Germany you'd pay about 1300 EUR/mo for a new car, about 900-1000/mo for a dealer car-


But you also have the autobahn where you can use the car twice as much as in the US. Seems fair to me .


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been on this site for a while and chrischeung is the master of leasing.


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

I am considering trading in my E92 ED Coupe for a new E93 just to take advantage of this deal!!!


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone have the M3 ED wholesale price list?


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

To answer the question in the thread heading: Yes.

I was ready to do a 335 vert, which is a great car, but my heart really wanted the M - I just couldn't justify the additional expense. But there was no way I could resist the current lease deal.

I just locked rates today for an April ED (west coast rates lock 90 days from January 3rd). The $1,500 Holiday Credit takes care of my drive-off (almost). 

Now the problem is picking the color - which I have been agonizing about for a couple of weeks. As of today it will be a Silverstone/ Black/ Carbon Leather (though I generally prefer light interiors and wood; it just seems the M should not have wood for some reason), with Space Grey my current 2nd choice.

If anyone decides to take advantage of this offer, I would like to highly recommend Philippe Kahn of South Bay BMW (again).


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty sweet deal Chris!


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> No.
> 
> Lock now. Around Jan 10, see how the rates are. *If they are good, relock and then you'll be able to pick up until around June 7, assuming a 2 month program.* If the rates on Jan 10 are poor, then decide if you want a car or not. If you do, then put in an order ASAP for up to April 7 pickup.


OK, maybe I'm dumb but I'm not sure how you arrive at these dates unless someone is willing to begin payments months before their ED. If someone takes a 60 day lock in early Jan it will only take them through the beginning of March at which time the lease will have to be signed and payments begun. That means four payments before a June ED. Yes, I understand BMW will be making one payment but that's true even if you don't stretch it out, it's still four additional payments without a car.

I understand that people are trying to jump before the current rates change but this seems to have a major downside. Assuming $750/month payments (including tax) you'll be paying $3,000 before you even see the car. Spread this out over the life of the lease and it's the same as increasing your monthly lease payment by over $80/month so you're really eating into the value of your lease deal.

If I'm getting this wrong can you clarify it? Am I missing something?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Mace14 said:


> OK, maybe I'm dumb but I'm not sure how you arrive at these dates unless someone is willing to begin payments months before their ED. Am I missing something?


Yes. West Coast folks can get a 90 day lock, not 60. And L Seca who asked the original question is in Carmel CA, and is eligible for a 90 day lock.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Yes. West Coast folks can get a 90 day lock, not 60. And L Seca who asked the original question is in Carmel CA, and is eligible for a 90 day lock.


OK, but that still means that the assumption is that L Seca is willing to make payments well before his ED. It may only be three instead of four but there's no way around the fact that you have to sign the lease and begin payments before the lock expires. For instance, I'd like to make a May ED and I'm in Florida. Assuming I lock in early Jan, the lease has to be signed in March which means two or three payments for me before ED. Correct?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

There are no pre-payments. Reread post 13 - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5632048&postcount=13

At the end of the day, there is a decision to be made. Do you want the deal or the date? However, with locking, there is a way you can "play" the system to give yourself the most options. And if payments don't change much month to month, someone may decide to pay a little more on the lease, and have a warmer pick up date.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> Yes. West Coast folks can get a 90 day lock, not 60. And L Seca who asked the original question is in Carmel CA, and is eligible for a 90 day lock.


Yes, 90 day lock for western region because of the transportation time.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> No.
> 
> Lock now. Around Jan 10, see how the rates are. If they are good, relock and then you'll be able to pick up until around June 7, assuming a 2 month program. If the rates on Jan 10 are poor, then decide if you want a car or not. If you do, then put in an order ASAP for up to April 7 pickup.


Jan 10 relock gets you a 90 day lock from end of Jan to end of April, so the farthest delivery date might be early May for a new January lock without the holiday credit. Where are you coming up with June?

What two month program are you referring to??

December lock will carry you through end of March.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> Jan 10 relock gets you a 90 day lock from end of Jan to end of April, so the farthest delivery date might be early May for a new January lock without the holiday credit. Where are you coming up with June?
> 
> What two month program are you referring to??
> 
> December lock will carry you through end of March.


The Jan-Feb 2 month program (announced in the first week of Jan).

I'm presuming it will be similar to the current one, since BMWFS rates generally are very similar month to month (the October program was similar to the current one). Say that expires 2/28 (give or take). 90 day lock takes you to 5/31 signing, with 6/7 delivery - Spring Time.

Yes, I do think about this too much.


----------



## kl07rph (May 4, 2010)

I hardly, if ever post on this forum (just look at my post count!). But gosh Chris, you just had to make me salivate by sharing this bit of news!! If only my wife was as open minded as yours!!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

There's nothing open minded about it. Your wife just needs to realise that this is a financially savvy deal. The open mindedness is for her to see that an M3 can be a bargain. It sounds illogical, but the facts speak for themselves. If anything, you should get 2!

All jokes aside, my wife realised a long time ago that there is no cure to my auto enthusiasm, and that the best she can do is to try and manage it. She consdiers herself ahead if I'm not plunking down money for something like a Porsche. And yes, she does get payback - let's leave it at that.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> There's nothing open minded about it. Your wife just needs to realise that this is a financially savvy deal. The open mindedness is for her to see that an M3 can be a bargain. It sounds illogical, but the facts speak for themselves. If anything, you should get 2!
> 
> All jokes aside, my wife realised a long time ago that there is no cure to my auto enthusiasm, and that the best she can do is to try and manage it. She consdiers herself ahead if I'm not plunking down money for something like a Porsche. And yes, she does get payback - let's leave it at that.


OK:thumbup::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

I guess the question that remains to be asked - what dealers would possibly do $750 over invoice AND zero markup on the lease??


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

*Lots of dealers will do that, and better.*

The deal I got for my recent ED was $500 over, nothing else added. Buy rate MF, buy rate lease fee, etc.

Send me a PM for information.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Not even documentation fees?


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

"2011 M3 E93 DCT, Convenience, EDC, Premium 2"

Random question, Chris....I am about to order my car, but I still can't figure out EDC. I have a feeling I will never use the suspension variants, and I can't figure out what the comparable setting for the car without EDC is; is it "Normal" or "Comfort"...Or does it even matter? For some reason, I just don't want to spend the additional money for something I do not fully understand and do not appreciate the benefits of. Any insight?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm also of the opinion not to get options that you won't need.

For me, EDC will allow me to 1. select comfort when with the family; 2. select sport for low clearance approaches; 3. select sport when I want to enjoy the dynamics a little more. I personally think it's one of the more reasonably priced options. Best thing to do if you aren't sure is to test drive a car with it, and one on just normal.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

fishskis said:


> "2011 M3 E93 DCT, Convenience, EDC, Premium 2"
> 
> Random question, Chris....I am about to order my car, but I still can't figure out EDC. I have a feeling I will never use the suspension variants, and I can't figure out what the comparable setting for the car without EDC is; is it "Normal" or "Comfort"...Or does it even matter? For some reason, I just don't want to spend the additional money for something I do not fully understand and do not appreciate the benefits of. Any insight?


EDC is a nice feature in my car. I do use it and the "M" button you essentially program settings for quick change of car's disposition.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

dalekressin said:


> EDC is a nice feature in my car. I do use it and the "M" button you essentially program settings for quick change of car's disposition.


Do you feel a significant difference in the three settings? What setting do you use most often? Do you have any idea what the comparable "setting" is in a non-EDC car (eg. comfort or normal?).

Thanks.


----------



## NagoC50 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fishskis, if I can throw my own 2 cents in, I can't say what standard setting is on a non-EDC car, whether it be comfort or some degree between that and sport. I agree with Chris, though, that it really is one of the better priced options on the car. When I do a little spirted driving, I hit the M button which is tuned to sport+ and it does change the car pretty dramatically, I think -- a real Jekyll/Hyde. I can absolutely feel the differences in between the three settings and its one of the things I really like about the car.

On a somewhat related topic, I've also driven a friend's ZCP equipped car (otherwise near identical to mine) and my amateur hands can't discern any real difference between the two. Since I like the 220M rims better than the ZCP offerings, I am glad I passed on that.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

NagoC50 said:


> Fishskis, if I can throw my own 2 cents in, I can't say what standard setting is on a non-EDC car, whether it be comfort or some degree between that and sport. I agree with Chris, though, that it really is one of the better priced options on the car. When I do a little spirted driving, I hit the M button which is tuned to sport+ and it does change the car pretty dramatically, I think -- a real Jekyll/Hyde. I can absolutely feel the differences in between the three settings and its one of the things I really like about the car.
> 
> On a somewhat related topic, I've also driven a friend's ZCP equipped car (otherwise near identical to mine) and my amateur hands can't discern any real difference between the two. Since I like the 220M rims better than the ZCP offerings, I am glad I passed on that.


Thanks. That is very helpful. Knowing that you can dramatically feel the difference is what I really wanted to hear. I drove the new 5, and the difference in the settings was dramatic and easily discernible; I just didn't know if it was the same in the M3. I am being really analytical and cheap about this option for some reason. I am just going to get it. (I hope I have not hijacked Chris' thread too much here with this EDC detour from ED.).

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fishskis, like NagoC50 said you really can tell the difference between the setups in the car with just a push of the M button. On this mornings test drive I had the setting set to Comfort/S1 and the other setting was Sport/ s5. I was driving it in the more aggressive setting and with a push of a button i felt the car instantly feel much more mushy (as mushy as an M can get :rofl: ) It felt like the car was bi-polar and subservient! Needless to say I plan on owning my M for a long time and didnt want to run into any issues with the suspension I chose not to order my car with EDC. However the 2011.5 has the M button so I still can setup the drivelogic/power/steering setting through the M button.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

bkmk5 said:


> Fishskis, like NagoC50 said you really can tell the difference between the setups in the car with just a push of the M button. On this mornings test drive I had the setting set to Comfort/S1 and the other setting was Sport/ s5. I was driving it in the more aggressive setting and with a push of a button i felt the car instantly feel much more mushy (as mushy as an M can get :rofl: ) It felt like the car was bi-polar and subservient! Needless to say I plan on owning my M for a long time and didnt want to run into any issues with the suspension I chose not to order my car with EDC. However the 2011.5 has the M button so I still can setup the drivelogic/power/steering setting through the M button.


+1. The only real concern with the EDC is long-term maintenance if you plan to keep the car beyond the warranty period.

Having driven the car with both the standard and EDC suspensions, I have to say that the standard falls somewhere between the "normal" and "sport" settings, with a slight bias toward "normal". Bear in mind though that I drove both cars over different routes so the comparison was not apples to apples. I did find sport to be a little overly harsh for everyday driving, but keeping it in "normal" would mean that you'd have to plan ahead before any spirited driving to really get the best out of the car. Not that "normal" is bad, but it just doesn't get you that extra little "oomph" to take a corner.

To me the standard suspension is actually a little better because it does sit between those two settings. Having said that, "normal" EDC would probably exceed my typical driving unless I was at a track.

At the end of the day only you can answer that question. However, I will say that when I was going through the purchasing I added it to the list. Why I have a 545i now... that's another matter entirely.

Either way, you'll love the car.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bkmk5 said:


> However the 2011.5 has the M button so I still can setup the drivelogic/power/steering setting through the M button.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

2011*.5*?


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

The 2011.5 has a lot of nice little changes from the earlier 2011 models (specificaly the updates to the nav, phone, and ipod interface). It also included some new interior and exterior color choices.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

*EDC = Totally Worth it*

Driving in Germany after picking up the car at the Welt, I had the opportunity to play with the EDC quite a bit. Around town, it's not terribly noticeable, but it really shines in spirited driving.

Not that it matters for most readers of this forum who drive on US roads (or who don't go to the track), but at autobahn speeds up to 150MPH, the difference was night and day. At those speeds, the car was MUCH more buttoned down.



fishskis said:


> Do you feel a significant difference in the three settings? What setting do you use most often? Do you have any idea what the comparable "setting" is in a non-EDC car (eg. comfort or normal?).
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

cvb said:


> Driving in Germany after picking up the car at the Welt, I had the opportunity to play with the EDC quite a bit. Around town, it's not terribly noticeable, but it really shines in spirited driving.
> 
> Not that it matters for most readers of this forum who drive on US roads (or who don't go to the track), but at autobahn speeds up to 150MPH, the difference was night and day. At those speeds, the car was MUCH more buttoned down.


See? Now there's a reason not to get it; the depression that's inevitable when you realize that you'll never really know the difference unless you're in Germany.

Way to make my day more bearable, mate


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

I just read Adrian's post in another thread that you can't lock the $1,500 Holiday credit for 60 days(east coast) or 90 days(west coast) like you can for the lease program. This means that in order to take the Holiday credit, the car would have to be fully paid for by jan 3rd and you'll have to start making payments by then no matter when you pick the car up in Munich. It's the Holiday credit which is making this such a good deal. Without that, this month's lease program is actually worse than last months. This throws a wrench in the deal because I really don't want to be driving a M3 vert in the dead of winter in Germany. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong about all this.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=500190


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Actually, the holiday credit is nice but has much less to do with the overall lease cost that the 62% residual. It's the residual that's making this a great deal. 

Remember that in a lease you're only paying for the difference between your purchase cost and residual (plus interest and a fee) and the current 15,000 miles residual is 62% plus you add two percent for 12,000/yr or four percent for 10,000/yr. If you're going to only drive the car for 10,000 miles per year you get a whopping 66% residual. 

Drop the residual down to the same as the M3 Coupe (57%) and your lease payments go up about $170. Drop it to the Sedan's residual (52%) and the payment shoots up $260. Your payment will only go up about $40 if you lose out on the holiday credit. Sure, an additional $40/month sucks but when you consider where the typical residual for the M3 is it's still a really good deal.


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

Before I make myself crazy investigating this given that my car arrives in the next week or so.
Some questions.

1) Is it limited to 1 per Calendar Year for Euro Delivery? or per 12 months?
2) Same question for BMWCCA rebate.
3) What happens with MSD's if you do a swap a lease type thing?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

1. Unsure
2. Calendar year
3. Nothing. The MSDs stay with the car. It's up to you to get them from the new owner if you want that money back.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Raz5219 said:


> I just read Adrian's post in another thread that you can't lock the $1,500 Holiday credit for 60 days(east coast) or 90 days(west coast) like you can for the lease program.Someone please correct me if I'm wrong about all this.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=500190


I think you're wrong. Adrian said that April 9 ED can't be supported by the holiday credit - which is true. Not that you can't lock.

The reason why it doesn't help is that April 1 is more than 60 days after Jan 2 or so when the program lock ends.


----------



## Grand Tour (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it is once every 6 months. At least I hope so, because I'm really thinking about doing this deal!


----------



## Grand Tour (Jul 16, 2010)

Raz5219 said:


> Yup...I did the math the other day and the lease deal is pretty amazing. I think I'm about to pull the trigger for a Feb ED on a fully loaded E93 M3 12K miles/36mnths. I'm looking to get $750 over invoice and 7 MSD's as well and get to just over $600/mnth. I can't pass that up.


Sorry for the ignorance, but what are "MSD's"?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Grand Tour said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but what are "MSD's"?


That makes me feel good because I didn't know what an MSD is.
Depreciation factor???:dunno:


----------



## paul_tracyposer (Jan 10, 2005)

jeepers....in Canada a 2011 m3 cabrio is 82 grand and 2000/mth lease....WHOA is me...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dalekressin said:


> That makes me feel good because I didn't know what an MSD is.
> Depreciation factor???:dunno:


multiple security deposits


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm not getting one - I have so little interest in this car that if I represent the typical "buyer", I can see why BMW has to give it away.

A 4000lb plus "GT" with a heavy, folding metal top just doesn't get my heart pounding, especially when the 650 cic, the new one, is right around the corner - with a proper soft top and a beautiful body. A touring car that knows it's a touring car.

The M3 has lost its focus, it used to be a 2 plus 2 high performance GT, but now it's sort of that, but also sort of a touring car, sort of big ... sort of too heavy, a lot of "sort of".


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> I think you're wrong. Adrian said that April 9 ED can't be supported by the holiday credit - which is true. Not that you can't lock.
> 
> The reason why it doesn't help is that April 1 is more than 60 days after Jan 2 or so when the program lock ends.


You have to take physical delivery by 2/28 either via ED or local delivery to get the Holiday cash .


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

Not that I understand whats been said in this thread. I have a buddy that would like to lease a BMW M3 dual clutch automatic convertible for 500 plus a month. Can you explain what the process should be..?

What exactly needs to be done? 

No cap cost reduction? 

6000 security deposit? (do you get that back at the end of the lease?) 

If you would be so kind to explain the details that would be much appreciated..

JB


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Took 2 steps forward on my journey yesterday - signed the PO, plus sold the lease on my current car. No stopping me now .


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

JBsC5 said:


> Not that I understand whats been said in this thread. I have a buddy that would like to lease a BMW M3 dual clutch automatic convertible for 500 plus a month. Can you explain what the process should be..?
> 
> What exactly needs to be done?
> 
> ...


Well, first thing I'd do is read the Wiki article about ED (I'm assuming you're talking ED) and that'll explain how the program works.

Once you've done that, determine the ED invoice price of the car and decide what you think a decent dealer profit would be. Most here will recommend starting anywhere from $0 to $1,500 over ED invoice. Look up the lease figures (Money Factor and Residual) shown in the "Auto Lease Programs" sticky at the top of the "Ask a Dealer" forum for that car and work out the approximate lease (instructions at the bottom of the lease program sticky). Check on your local lease tax rules and then compute your actual payment. (Most states just tax your lease payment) then contact a dealer. I strongly recommend using a forum sponsor that's familiar with ED.

Leases are really not very hard or mysterious although the terminology and techniques are a bit different than a straight purchase so you really want to study the program. We see a lot of folks that will post questions like "Did I get screwed?" because they didn't bother to do a bit of due diligence before committing to the lease.

The lease payment is based on the difference between purchase price plus any fees or expenses financed (Capitalized Cost) and the residual value plus interest and tax over the life of the lease. Cap Cost Reduction is simply making a lump sum payment up front to reduce the amount financed and therefore, your lease payment. Many do this but fail to consider the down side and that's if your car gets totaled you don't get any of it back. Your insurance company will simply pay BMWFS the value of the car at that time (you'll still have to pay your deductable of course) and you're done. You get none of it back so there's risk associated with it.

A guaranteed safe method to reduce payments is to use BMWFS's Multiple Security Deposit program where you make up to seven additional security deposits which will reduce your interest (Money Factor) and lower your payments. Say your payment is $610, your total MSD would be $5,250 (BMW rounds up to the next $50 increment). You get all of the security deposits back (less excess wear and tear) at the end of the lease or if you total the car. It doesn't reduce your payments as much as the same amount paid up front but it's safer and has a good return (on my current lease it saves 12% simple interest a year realized as reduced payments). A good idea might be to combine the MSD and do a small CCR. For instance, your payment is $610 which equals $5,250 in MSDs. Well, do your lease calculation and add some downpayment to reduce your payment to $599 and your MSD is now only $4,800.


----------



## Guards Red Car (Sep 8, 2007)

*Lock In, What If...*

M3 Vert - Fantastic deal! I am looking to order soon, take delivery late March - Sounds like I need to take (local) delivery by March 3 if I want $1,500 holiday cash - Could dealer "hold" car from March 3 for two or three weeks for me if I am not ready for car by March 3? Also, if some sort of better cash back deal (like a "Winter Cash Bonus") surfaces before March delivery, do I get the better cash deal (even if residual and MF worsen) - or - would you have to rework entire deal at that point?


----------



## mds730 (Jul 7, 2007)

Great explanation. This is really helpful. I have been trying to work a deal in the Houston area and the local dealers don't seem to be anywhere near the numbers Chris is getting. I generally do not post very often but this thread caught my attention. Anyone know if there are any adverse effects on your credit doing a lease swap? I am only 15 months into a 335 coupe lease, very low milage.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Chris your analysis is very clever. I congratulate you.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank you - my way of giving back a little to fellow 'festers.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mds730 said:


> Anyone know if there are any adverse effects on your credit doing a lease swap? I am only 15 months into a 335 coupe lease, very low milage.


There is likely some hit - since you will be having 2 potential leases in your name at the same time. Consider having your spouse/partner be a co-signor if it's an issue.


----------



## aussie2u (Dec 8, 2010)

European delivery invoice for a 2011 M3 Convertible is ??? Trying to figure approx cap cost....  Sorry if I missed it but the only posting I see showing that is for the '09 model here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/att...1&d=1241917407


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Mace14 said:


> Well, first thing I'd do is read the Wiki article about ED (I'm assuming you're talking ED) and that'll explain how the program works.
> 
> Once you've done that, determine the ED invoice price of the car and decide what you think a decent dealer profit would be. Most here will recommend starting anywhere from $0 to $1,500 over ED invoice. Look up the lease figures (Money Factor and Residual) shown in the "Auto Lease Programs" sticky at the top of the "Ask a Dealer" forum for that car and work out the approximate lease (instructions at the bottom of the lease program sticky). Check on your local lease tax rules and then compute your actual payment. (Most states just tax your lease payment) then contact a dealer. I strongly recommend using a forum sponsor that's familiar with ED.
> 
> ...


Good info on the leasae mystery for me.:thumbup:
thanks


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

Mace14 said:


> Well, first thing I'd do is read the Wiki article about ED (I'm assuming you're talking ED) and that'll explain how the program works.
> 
> Once you've done that, determine the ED invoice price of the car and decide what you think a decent dealer profit would be. Most here will recommend starting anywhere from $0 to $1,500 over ED invoice. Look up the lease figures (Money Factor and Residual) shown in the "Auto Lease Programs" sticky at the top of the "Ask a Dealer" forum for that car and work out the approximate lease (instructions at the bottom of the lease program sticky). Check on your local lease tax rules and then compute your actual payment. (Most states just tax your lease payment) then contact a dealer. I strongly recommend using a forum sponsor that's familiar with ED.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

JB


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

hey guys just so you know if you need a 90 day lock buy the car from a West Coast dealer and do a PCD delivery w/ ED. The lock will be good 90 days from Jan. 3rd. so as long as you sign and take delivery in that time frame you can take advantage of the great M3 lease deal. Actually all convertibles have good deals now. In the past two weeks I have set 4 ED's and PCD's with clients in Florida, Mass and Ohio!! Great time to make teh deal... just lock yourself and order car.


----------



## beemerb0y (Apr 25, 2007)

just read this whole thread.. a lot of good info..

i was wondering if we can simplify things a little

the $500 a month payments, for 36 months...as stated by the OP.. is that with $0 down / $0 driveoff?

just want to cut through the jibberish, the MSDs, etc... how much down, how much a month.. is my question.. for a no-additional-optioned M3 vert...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

beemerb0y said:


> the $500 a month payments, for 36 months...as stated by the OP.. is that with $0 down / $0 driveoff?


No it is not. But it is how most people compare leases generally. It is $0 down only.

This is because drive offs, taxes, dealer fees etc. vary a lot by dealer and state. It can change the equation by literally $5000 (or more in states that tax the selling price). So for an apples to apples comparison, most folks calculate a lease based on $0 down, No MSDs (my example maxes MSDs), no TTL, and no dealer fees.


----------



## beemerb0y (Apr 25, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> No it is not. But it is how most people compare leases generally. It is $0 down only.
> 
> This is because drive offs, taxes, dealer fees etc. vary a lot by dealer and state. It can change the equation by literally $5000 (or more in states that tax the selling price). So for an apples to apples comparison, most folks calculate a lease based on $0 down, No MSDs (my example maxes MSDs), no TTL, and no dealer fees.


right.. thats how i compare it.. so to compare the lease stated by the OP.. is it $0 down, no MSD, $500 a month?


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

beemerb0y said:


> right.. thats how i compare it.. so to compare the lease stated by the OP.. is it $0 down, no MSD, $500 a month?


Huh? The little "1" allows you to go to the first page and read Chris'es post:

"For a base M3 convertible, max MSDs, no lease markup, $750 over ED invoice, 36 months, 10K/year, it comes out to be $502.99 per month."

I do not understand how one can miss that...


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks to this thread, a wrench has been thrown into our plans for doing ED on a 528i.

Here is our deal:

2011 M3 Convertible- DCT, Convenience
US MSRP $75,425
Selling price $64,070
5 security deposits =$3000 (refundable)
$599 a month(Florida 6.5% sales tax included)
$0 cap cost reduction
$1500 holiday credit applied
36 months/12k a year


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Good move. In this sort of economy you don't want to be seen to throw away money on an expensive and flashy new 528i. Best to suck it up and go with the convertible M3 - shopping with your head.


----------



## Keng1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am a little late in the game but would appreciate some feedback:-

If I ordered a M3 vert now on ED, can I still take advantage of the holiday credit?

If so, are my calculations here accurate?

2011 M3 vert
Metallic, Premium, Convenience & DCT
MSRP $77,325
ED Invoice: $71,270
Dealer mark up: $500 ?
ED discount: $4,693
Capitalized cost: $65,577
7 MSD
24 months with no mark up on MF 0.0013 = 0.0081
Residual: 65% @ 10K miles/Yr
Monthly payment: *$542.43* + tax

Mucho thanks in advance...


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Keng1 said:


> I am a little late in the game but would appreciate some feedback:-
> 
> If I ordered a M3 vert now on ED, can I still take advantage of the holiday credit?
> 
> ...


To your first question, yes, you have until the 3rd of January to receive the holiday credit, and then another 90 days to pick it up(assuming you are purchasing in California) in Munich.

That payment does look correct compared to others on the board.


----------



## bimmer335is (Nov 27, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> Yes. West Coast folks can get a 90 day lock, not 60. And L Seca who asked the original question is in Carmel CA, and is eligible for a 90 day lock.


I am not sure. I heard you have to complete the contract before 1/3. I ordered my 335is but have not received VIN# from BMW so I could not complete the contract. I pushed my dealer to get VIN# before 1/3 so I can get holiday credits.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> Good move. In this sort of economy you don't want to be seen to throw away money on an expensive and flashy new 528i. Best to suck it up and go with the convertible M3 - shopping with your head.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Keng1 said:


> If I ordered a M3 vert now on ED, can I still take advantage of the holiday credit?


Talk to your CA ASAP. You'll also beat the price rise in the New Year. I think 1/1/11?


----------



## cracker123 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keng1 said:


> I am a little late in the game but would appreciate some feedback:-
> 
> If I ordered a M3 vert now on ED, can I still take advantage of the holiday credit?
> 
> ...


What exactly is the ED discount ? how is that calculated


----------



## racefaith (Mar 17, 2005)

*Please check my numbers*

Seasons greatings folks - hope all is well with you and yours.

Been a few years since I knocked around here....came upon the preverbial little old ladies VW Phaeton and couldnt resist snapping it up (but not until after a 545 and 750 via ED)

Cut my teeth on B-Fest in 2005 when i stumbled upon this amazing resource as I was researching the purchase of a 545. At that time, BMWFS was really subventing leases like crazy and the MF and Res. were similar to what I see now on the M3. I think they were trying to flushout the 45 to make room for the 550 in '06. None the less, combining the crazy low lease parameters with the ED concept, and I had a $62K car for about $515 a month.

Now this deal has really peaked my interest even though my wife just saw me on the configurator and said I was "F-ing" crazy if i thought is was going to but another car right now.

None the less, still fun to pay a bit and here is what I am coming up with using my custome lease calculator:

For point of illustration, this is an absolute base M3 convertible with non-metallic paint, manual and no options: MSRP $67,050 + GGT $1,700 + Dest. $878 = $69,625

MSRP = $69,625
Invoice $61,685 +,+ = $64,260
ED $57,365 +,+ = $59,940
Neg ED price @ $500 over $60,440 (easy with 7 plus various cars from this dealership and many referrals)

So working off a Welt pick-up price of $60,440, these are my calculator assumptions:

-No MACO or Training fee with ED
-No dealer mark-ups
-Acquisition Fee $725
-36 month, 15K lease parameters
-Residual 62%
-MF .0013
-7 MSD's resulting in .00049 discount to MF
-Net MF of .00081
-Non returning BMWFS leese (no discounts)
-No BMWCCA discount
-No Holiday credit becuuase I would be picking up likely late March

Net Monthly Payment of $585 (+6% CT tax)

Am on close to being on? How do my numbers look?

(If I could take advantage of the Holiday Credit and dropped to 12K per year and the resulting Residual of 64%, I think I'd net a paymner of $505 which is really crazy)

Thanks in advance for the audit!


----------



## allanak (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm no expert so I'll let someone else chime in on double-checking your figures. But I do know this: If you order from a west coast dealer, you could get 90 day lock to get the holiday credit, get $500 over invoice AND still pick up by end of March. Do a PCD so you can pick it up on the east coast. Also don't forget that ED lease increases MF by .0003 if you haven't already factored that in.


----------



## kaismaeel2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Do you guys have the ED invoice pricing some where around here? Looking to load one with all the goodies.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

racefaith said:


> Seasons greatings folks - hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> Been a few years since I knocked around here....came upon the preverbial little old ladies VW Phaeton and couldnt resist snapping it up (but not until after a 545 and 750 via ED)
> 
> ...


Your assumptions are correct except you're missing the ED adder of .00030 for the MF. Your best net MF would be .00111 [Buy rate (0.00130) + ED add (.00030) - 7 MSD (-0.00049) = 0.00111] Also, really consider the 12,000 mile lease unless you know for sure you need 15,000. You can purchase additional miles up until five months (I believe it's five, you should check) before the end of the lease.

With the correct MF and 6% CT sales tax applied to each monthly payment (no fees added into the cap cost) I come up with $630 for 15,000 and $591 for 12,000. That's all assuming your computation of MSRP and ED Invoice are correct.

As for ordering under the Dec lease program, there's been some dispute regarding whether you have to complete the purchase (i.e., execute the lease) or actually take delivery before the 60 day (standard "East coast)" lock expires (90 day lock for the West Coast). Sounds like the correct answer is that you'd have to take delivery in Munich prior to 4 March if you lock on 3 Jan so your late March date probably won't work.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Jeez. I am paying $848/month for my fully loaded 335is. (Perfect credit, 12k/year, 7 MSDs, 1k over ED invoice)... Sigh. How hard is it to sell leases?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Extremely easy - BMWFS will walk you through the process - give them a call. It's involving and exacting, but not too difficult. I've done it 3 times in the last 4 years.

The difficulty is finding someone to takeover the lease. In which case it often comes down to dollars and cents.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Right I bet the takeover process is straightforward but I doubt I can find someone willing to pay $848 + reimburse my 7 MSDs... Someone that qualified is likely to jump on your deal. Man, you got an awesome deal Chris. I'm insanely jealous. Congratulations!


----------



## gtarr (Dec 23, 2010)

*Can I do better than Quoted ED Lease Rates for M3 Coupe and Convertible*

Hi Chris, I am deciding between Convertible/Coupe and need to know if I am getting a good deal

-I might bump quote to 15K miles per year from 10K for slightly higher payments and a lower buyout price as I can write off lease payments for my company, Has anyone taken this long term approach as I may decide to keep this vehicle for 8-10 years?

-Did everyone get ED Invoice Quotes Option by Option? 
-With the prices below, am I paying ED Invoice for Base and Options or am I paying a markup on Options with $61,880 (Coupe) and $67,365 (Convertible) ED Total Invoice Quote?

Thanks to everyone on the forum for providing advice and appreciate your letting me know if this is one of the better deals for ED as I am ready to pull the trigger

2011 BMW M3 Coupe
Space Gray
Fox Red Novillo Leather
Carbon Leather Trim
Competition Package
Convenience Package
DCT
Power Rear Sunshades

US MSRP - $71,225

ED invoice - $61,880

Your ED price - $62,480 + tax and license

LEASE

36 month lease
10k miles per year

Residual - 60% at 10k miles per year, $42,735

Money factor - .00205(base rate, .00175 + .00030 Euro adder)

Total out of pocket - $977.99

Breakdown as follows:
- First payment - $764.16 + tax
- Bank Acquisition Fee - $725 + tax
- DMV Fees - $791
- CA Tire Fee - $7
- Doc Fee - $55 + tax
- Security Deposit(if required) - waived by BMW

Payment - $764.16 + tax, $834.84 including Santa Clara County tax

With MSD :

Money Factor: .00156(with .00049 MSD Discount)

Total out of pocket - $6521.68(includes 7 x $800 refundable security deposits = $5600)

Payment - $712.61 + tax, $778.53 including Santa Clara County tax

2011 BMW M3 Convertible
Space Gray
Fox Red Novillo Leather
Carbon Leather Trim
19" Wheels, 220M
Convenience Package
DCT
Power Rear Sunshades

US MSRP - $77,725

ED invoice - $67,365

Your ED price - $67,965 + tax and license

LEASE

36 month lease
10k miles per year

Residual - 65% at 10k miles per year, $50,521.25

Money factor - .00160(base rate, .00130 + .00030 Euro adder)

Total out of pocket - $941.64

Breakdown as follows:
- First payment - $674.13 + tax
- Bank Acquisition Fee - $725 + tax
- DMV Fees - $853
- CA Tire Fee - $7
- Doc Fee - $55 + tax
- Security Deposit(if required) - waived by BMW

Payment - $674.13 + tax, $736.49 including Santa Clara County tax

With MSD :

Money Factor: .00111(with .00049 MSD Discount)

Total out of pocket - $5778.21(includes 7 x $700 refundable security deposits = $4900)

Payment - $616.07 + tax, $673.06 including Santa Clara County tax


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks good to me on the convertible - you're getting screwed on the coupe. Check your numbers as well. If you're in the Bay Area, I recommend John Wolff at East Bay BMW.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> Extremely easy - BMWFS will walk you through the process - give them a call. It's involving and exacting, but not too difficult. I've done it 3 times in the last 4 years.
> 
> The difficulty is finding someone to takeover the lease. In which case it often comes down to dollars and cents.


That's logical
Who did you use to sell off your 2010 lease?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Craigslist. A lot of buyers and sellers in San Francisco.


----------



## racefaith (Mar 17, 2005)

*MACE, thanks for the audit of my numbers*

Yes, i failed to add the ED money factor mark-up......should have read the Wiki section!!!! shame on me. I'll need the 15K mileage. Had to buy extra mileage on the 545 and on my wife's Porsche and it wasnt fun.

On my 2 prior ED's I only had to close the deal as in pay all upfront monies due (First month, Sec Dep, MSD's, etc) prior to the end of the rate lock...i was not required to take delivery of the cars. My last ED was in 2008 so maybe things have changed.

Still a great deal no matter what.

FYI to poster on getting out of their lease, I got out of our 328xi city commuter last year and it was painless. Just posted car on Swapalease.com. BMWFS is very easy to work with but keep in mind that unless you have an attractive lease to takeover (low monthly and good mileage to use) you'll likely not have many serious takers.

-Cheers


----------



## gtarr (Dec 23, 2010)

*BMW Returning Lease Discount ? How Much*

Chris

Thanks I will check out East Bay as my current car is leased from them and I was impressed by the GM Donna but I am getting some really good offers from other California Dealers

Two Final Questions
1-What is the Discount Amount if I am turning back a BMW Lease? How is it applied?
I will be leasing an M3 and purchasing a 528i

2-Does the $616 a month deal 10k/36month Post max MSD look rock bottom to you? 
Is there any fat to be negotiated? If So what should I focus on

2011 BMW M3 Convertible
Space Gray
Fox Red Novillo Leather
Carbon Leather Trim
19" Wheels, 220M
Convenience Package
DCT
Power Rear Sunshades

US MSRP - $77,725

ED invoice - $67,365

Your ED price - $67,965 + tax and license

LEASE
36 month lease
10k miles per year

Residual - 65% at 10k miles per year, $50,521.25

Money factor - .00160(base rate, .00130 + .00030 Euro adder)

Total out of pocket - $941.64
Breakdown as follows:
- First payment - $674.13 + tax
- Bank Acquisition Fee - $725 + tax
- DMV Fees - $853
- CA Tire Fee - $7
- Doc Fee - $55 + tax
- Security Deposit(if required) - waived by BMW

Payment - $674.13 + tax, $736.49 including Santa Clara County tax

With MSD :

Money Factor: .00111(with .00049 MSD Discount)

Total out of pocket - $5778.21(includes 7 x $700 refundable security deposits = $4900)

Payment - $616.07 + tax, $673.06 including Santa Clara County tax


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Doc fee is pure profit. I've negotiated that out on some deals.

I've seen some people say they can get cars at ED invoice to $300 over invoice (some CAs get bonuses based on units I expect, or some sales awards for being national top dogs). But I can't vouch for those personally, and I've deliberately not tried or investigated those options. They also sound too good to be true. In the end, you get what you pay for - don't expect much in the way of service or leeway on a very skinny deal. For example, some dealers will only allow $500 on a credit card - others will allow the entire initial drive off (East Bay does for me). A dealer may be more critical on lease return. If your car is stuck in the VPC, you may need to call BMWED yourself to get it expedited. Just some examples of what you could (or not) get in return. If you have a good CA and dealership that you like, give them a few extra $$$ - it's not as though they are going to burn the money - they're likely going to use it to feed their families, pay taxes etc. Why be a scrooge when you don't need to be?

The bitterness of poor service and support lingers long after the sweetness of a skinny deal. That's why you'll see a lot of people on this board using sponsors or CAs they know they can trust and receive excellent support - even for slightly higher pricing. You never hear them say that they didn't get good value for what they paid.


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

*2011 BMW m3 conv*

Chris I wanted to know your thoughts on this deal that I received reagarding a 2011 M3 convertible. Is it realistic to ask the dealer for $615 tax included? Thank you in advance for your help.

2011 BMW M3 Convertible
Alpine White
Bamboo Beige Novillo Leather
Carbon Leather Trim
DCT
Anti-Theft Alarm

US MSRP - $73,425

EURO Invoice - $62,850

Your EURO price - $63,450 + tax and license

36 months, 12k miles per year

Total out of pocket - $5348.09 (includes 7 x $650 MSD = $4550)

Holiday Cash - $1500

Payment - $636.29 including LA County sales tax


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Most folks will say that $500-$1000 over invoice is a good deal for a dealership that is honest, straightforward and provides excellent service. If your CA worked more on your deal (test drives, credit approval etc.), expect to pay a little more. If you're a repeat customer for whom the CA did the minimum, offer a little less. What is the profit over invoice on a $615/month deal? Did you factor in the price rise on 1/1/11?


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Interesting. So for those of us who locked in December rates with the $1,500 holiday discount, can we now get the better Jan rate and keep the holiday discount?


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Raz5219 said:


> Interesting. So for those of us who locked in December rates with the $1,500 holiday discount, can we now get the better Jan rate and keep the holiday discount?


You cannot mix programs. Also, I heard there was a $500 increase in MSRP, though I have not confirmed this.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

fishskis said:


> You cannot mix programs. Also, I heard there was a $500 increase in MSRP, though I have not confirmed this.


You're absolutely correct. You cannot mix programs and the base vehicle went up $500; however, even given the increase and no holiday cash my monthly went down $17.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Eights38 said:


> Mace14,
> 
> I am fairly certain that the money factor (sell rate) is 0.0009 plus European Delivery Add-On of 0.0003 less maximum multiple security deposits of 0.00049 equals 0.00071.
> 
> ...


I was surprised enough that I had my CA spell it out to me "point zero zero zero six zero". I must have asked him to repeat it a dozen times. Given the fact it works out slightly cheaper than the Dec program it makes sense, just like the Oct program was very close to the Nov/Dec ones but I have not seen it in writing yet. The Lease Compare post should be up tomorrow so that will help confirm it. Where did you get your figures?


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mace14 said:


> You're absolutely correct. You cannot mix programs and the base vehicle went up $500; however, even given the increase and no holiday cash my monthly went down $17.


Thanks for the confirmation. I'm interested to find out if the MF is .0006 or .0009.

Given no Holiday discount in January, .0006 makes Jan a better deal than December and .0009 makes it a worse deal than December.


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

*2011 bmw m3*

Please let me know when the official M3 coupe and covertible lease rate become available for 36 months, 12k. Need to figure out which is a better vehicle to lease here in Los Angeles. Thanks!


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

LPH11 said:


> Please let me know when the official M3 coupe and covertible lease rate become available for 36 months, 12k. Need to figure out which is a better vehicle to lease here in Los Angeles. Thanks!


Of the M3's only the convertible seems to have received the royal lease treatment, it's been much better than the coupe for quite a while and I'd expect that to continue. Check out the stickies at the top of the "Ask a Dealer". Lease Compare will post the programs a day or two after BMW releases the info. Since BMWFS did that yesterday I expect to see the complete list very soon.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

LPH11 said:


> Please let me know when the official M3 coupe and covertible lease rate become available for 36 months, 12k. Need to figure out which is a better vehicle to lease here in Los Angeles. Thanks!


I would think that you should base this decision on which car is better for you, not which deal might be a little better. The convertible deal, relative to the price, is better; in absolute numbers they will be close. Some people are into convertibles, some are not. Many M3 drivers think the vert's extra weight and structural differences defeat the purpose of getting an M3; I disagree. If you want maximum driving dynamics, get the coupe. If you want an amazing convertible which will perform slightly worse than than the coupe, but better than almost anything else out there, you know what to do.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

fishskis said:


> I would think that you should base this decision on which car is better for you, not which deal might be a little better. The convertible deal, relative to the price, is better; in absolute numbers they will be close. Some people are into convertibles, some are not. Many M3 drivers think the vert's extra weight and structural differences defeat the purpose of getting an M3; I disagree. If you want maximum driving dynamics, get the coupe. If you want an amazing convertible which will perform slightly worse than than the coupe, but better than almost anything else out there, you know what to do.


+1. That first nice sunny day when you drop the top and hear that V8 sing in surround sound to 8,400rpm and slow down with rev matching downshift barks it will all become clear. :thumbup:


----------



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2008)

Raz5219 said:


> +1. That first nice sunny day when you drop the top and hear that V8 sing in surround sound to 8,400rpm and slow down with rev matching downshift barks it will all become clear. :thumbup:


Living in South FL the top is almost always down!!! Nothing better than cruising the beach with the top down on an M3 Vert.

Advise to all. Move to FL, get the Vert and help the FL real estate market:thumbup:


----------



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok. Im a little confused. I thought my CA told me that if I ordered in December and the rate dropped, I was entitled to the lower rate. I guess the question now is if you get the lower rate...you don't get the Holiday Cash. Is that correct? Adrian can you confirm?


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Mace thanks for the reply. Will be checking the thread.


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fishskis,
I only test drove the convertible at night time, didn't get to drive the car with the top down. Actually I never even considered a convertible until the discussion of the low MF. No plans of taking the car to the track, just need to check to see if a baby seat can fit comfortably in the back. Trying to have a child this year. I guess I have to go back to the dealer and drive both the coupe and convertible.


----------



## Eights38 (Sep 9, 2008)

From what I am hearing Mace14 and I are both right... the money factor (sell rate) is 0.00090 and 0.00060 with BMW loyalty.

Matt


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

KennyA said:


> Ok. Im a little confused. I thought my CA told me that if I ordered in December and the rate dropped, I was entitled to the lower rate. I guess the question now is if you get the lower rate...you don't get the Holiday Cash. Is that correct? Adrian can you confirm?


If the overall program gets better, yes, you can use that. But the holiday credit is part of the December program, so if you switch to a January or February program you give up everything from December, including the holiday credit.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Let me update the deal based on January rates. Same inputs as before - so if you need them, please refer to the first post in this thread.


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Thank you so much for your work on this thread. Could you please show the calculations 
on these 2:

January rates with price protection and loyalty - $491.21/month
January rates new price with loyalty - $494.57/month

I just bought 2011 X5D on 12/15 so I do qualify for loyalty discount, correct?



chrischeung said:


> Let me update the deal based on January rates. Same inputs as before - so if you need them, please refer to the first post in this thread.
> 
> November rates- $502.99/month
> January rates with price protection and loyalty - $491.21/month
> ...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

rjdoc74 said:


> I just bought 2011 X5D on 12/15 so I do qualify for loyalty discount, correct?


You should be fine as long as you pick up at the end of May. I'm assuming you leased or financed. Speak to your CA and confirm before ordering.


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks again Chris, what is your breakdown for:

January rates with price protection and loyalty - $491.21/month
January rates new price with loyalty - $494.57/month

And this is for the car you got 2011 M3 E93 DCT, Convenience, EDC, Premium 2?

Thanks a million.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> Same inputs as before - so if you need them, please refer to the first post in this thread.


Please refer to the first post.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Looking good Chris! I'm getting more and more excited for my ED after seeing your pics. How is the weather over there other than some rain?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats, good looking car! 

I'm picking up E93 M3 on Monday the 17th, then off to the mountains to do some skiing:thumbup: Can't wait:banana:


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Chris, congratulations on a beautiful car. When you get a chance can you share your ED experience, as well as of course more pictures :thumbup:


----------



## jitubats (Jan 12, 2011)

So guys, i was in the market to buy a 335d, and today because of this thread I test drove a M3 and boy am i hooked..  
Now I have designed one for myself

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/byo/byohome.aspx?ConfigurationId=1136141
Can some one let me know what would be the cost I should be looking for a ED ? 
I was estimating 14% below the MSRP, but would be nice if I can get a nice estimate from someone.

Thanks, 
J


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

So are winter tires absolutely required even if it is not snowing? Or only if there is snow on the ground? We are picking up our E93 vert on 2/26.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

basiluf said:


> So are winter tires absolutely required even if it is not snowing? Or only if there is snow on the ground? We are picking up our E93 vert on 2/26.


I believe the regulations in Germany state that winter tires are required if there is any snow or ice on the road but doesn't give specific dates. It's considered to be the norm to use winter tires from October to Easter. Austria requires winter tires from 1 Nov to 15 Apr. If you stay in Germany you could legally avoid renting winter tires provided you don't drive in snow/ice but you have to ask yourself what you're going to do if it does snow. Also, you can have black ice on bridges when everything else is clear.

I understand from the board that an additional problem you might have is with insurance should you get in a wreck. Summer performance tire traction drops significantly when very cold (in the 40's F I believe) even if there isn't snow or ice. If you get in a wreck and it's cold and you have summer tires on then there may be problems with getting Allianz to pay up.


----------



## jitubats (Jan 12, 2011)

jitubats said:


> So guys, i was in the market to buy a 335d, and today because of this thread I test drove a M3 and boy am i hooked..
> Now I have designed one for myself
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/byo/byohome.aspx?ConfigurationId=1136141
> ...


I just got a quote for 71k + change, can anyone share the ED invoice list so that I can compare ?

Thanks,
J


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

jitubats said:


> I just got a quote for 71k + change, can anyone share the ED invoice list so that I can compare ?
> 
> Thanks,
> J


I don't have a current price list but last I checked on 2011 pricing (at least for the 335d) ED wholesale base price was 7.00% (rounded to nearest 5 USD) less than the US wholesale/invoice base price.

ED options and destination charge were exactly the same as US invoice.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

fishskis said:


> The car looks great. Congratulations!
> 
> I am picking up a Silverstone M3 Vert in the spring, and I can't wait. A few questions....
> 
> ...


Quickly as I await my flight:
- The wheels are great. The 19s definitely look better, but I also want a smoother ride. Form follows function.
- The EDC is very good. The differences are a little bit more than subtle between modes, so I think it's just about right having 3 settings. Comfort around town was not wallowing, and it rode quite well. Naturally, this is on roads I'm not familiar with, so I don't have a baseline comparison with my prior cars.
- Perhaps 18mpg? You know the mileage is going to suck, especially since it has the gas guzzler tax. But that's really not a concern - right?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Raz5219 said:


> Looking good Chris! I'm getting more and more excited for my ED after seeing your pics. How is the weather over there other than some rain?


Remarkably warmer for this time of year. No snow, just rain.


----------



## gtarr (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris, Mace I wanted to get a rough estimate Monthly Payment 36month/12k Lease+ Monthly Total of 7 MSD's (not smart enough to figure out MSD's impact on payments)

M3 Convertible Options- MSRP and Invoice

Space Grey Metallic Paint $550 $500
Fox Red Novillo Leather Standard $0
Carbon Leather Trim $500 $455
Convenience Package $2,900 $2,640 
M Double-Clutch $2,900 $2,640 
19" Wheels 220m $1,250 $1,140 
Dynamic Damper Control $1,000 $910
BlueTooth $750 $680

Total options Rtl/Wholesale $9,850 $8,965

GGT $1700 $1700
Destination $875 $875

Base ED Delivery Invoice+Wholesale Options+GGT+Destination
= $57,367.50 + $8965 + $1700+ $875 = Total $68,907.50
Total Car $68,907.50+ Bank Acquisition $725= Total Cap Cost $69632.50


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> Quickly as I await my flight:
> - The wheels are great. The 19s definitely look better, but I also want a smoother ride. Form follows function.
> - The EDC is very good. The differences are a little bit more than subtle between modes, so I think it's just about right having 3 settings. Comfort around town was not wallowing, and it rode quite well. Naturally, this is on roads I'm not familiar with, so I don't have a baseline comparison with my prior cars.
> - Perhaps 18mpg? You know the mileage is going to suck, especially since it has the gas guzzler tax. But that's really not a concern - right?


Hope you had an amazing trip!

Glad to hear about the EDC. I know the mileage thing is ridiculous with an M3, but it is really the only major downside to the car in my mind. It is not really a money thing as much as an overall environmental/ world thing, as well as a tank range thing. But the more I hear, the more it sounds like it will be similar to my 650, maybe about 10% worse.

I am still very interested to hear a comparison of your 335 vs. the M3. Hopefully after you're settled, you'll give us your impressions.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Well there's really not much more to say. The M3 and 335i are basically the same car. Don't start the engine, and if you were blindfolded the differences would be subtle. The M3 differences are in engine and handling - and they would only show up when you're using say 75%+ of the car's capabilities on the same roads.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> Well there's really not much more to say. The M3 and 335i are basically the same car. Don't start the engine, and if you were blindfolded the differences would be subtle. The M3 differences are in engine and handling - and they would only show up when you're using say 75%+ of the car's capabilities on the same roads.


Well, there's exhaust sound too--the M3 is louder w/ a deeper tone right?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bmw325 said:


> Well, there's exhaust sound too--the M3 is louder w/ a deeper tone right?


Not specifically to my memory. Perhaps it's deeper rather than being any better. I had the car always below 5500 rpm, in D2, accelerated gently, plus it was raining constantly, which drowns out a lot of the sound.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> Well there's really not much more to say. The M3 and 335i are basically the same car. Don't start the engine, and if you were blindfolded the differences would be subtle. The M3 differences are in engine and handling - and they would only show up when you're using say 75%+ of the car's capabilities on the same roads.


Interesting. I think the 335 is a great car with a great engine, but I think the M3 is (subtly) a very different car. Perhaps the break-in limitations affected your thoughts. When I first drove a 335, I loved it....Then I drove an M3 (which at the time was a much more expensive lease), and I thought it was a little better, a little faster, but definitely not worth a 30 or 40% price premium. I was ready to order a 335 before the lease numbers on the M came down; when they did, I took another test drive...First I drove the M3, then I drove the 335; after driving the M, the 335 felt completely different.

The reality is, both cars are great, and it will be rare that one will ever really get to test the upper limits of either one. Also, I think the M gets better in the higher revs, and it is also a car that I think gets better with a little time to drive it and to figure out its optimal individual settings.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been looking at everyone's lease pricing, so I have a question. Is the gas guzzler tax included in the US MSRP calculation for residual value? My dealer has removed the gas guzzler tax from the calculation which results in a $29/month increase in payments. Should it be included when calculating the payment??? I should be signing the lease in a little less than a month, so I need to take care of this if it is an issue.


For example:

US MSRP with ggt: $75,775.00 which I am shown
US MSRP minus ggt: $74,275.00 increases payment $29/month(including tax), which I am currently quoted.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

The GGT should be part of the residualized amount just like the destination charge is. It's an excise tax on the manufacturer, not the buyer, so it's BMW's responsibility to pay. They're just passing the cost on to us. It's nothing like sales tax which is a tax paid by you to the state. If you were to pay the GGT up front like a separate fee or sales tax what happens to that money? All they do is apply that money as cap cost reduction. No check gets cut and sent to the federal government as "tax". That said, some finance companies residualize the "tax" and others don't. BMWFS does (as they rightly should). You can see from the difference in your lease calculations why someone might not want to include it in the residual.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

basiluf said:


> I've been looking at everyone's lease pricing, so I have a question. Is the gas guzzler tax included in the US MSRP calculation for residual value? My dealer has removed the gas guzzler tax from the calculation which results in a $29/month increase in payments. Should it be included when calculating the payment??? I should be signing the lease in a little less than a month, so I need to take care of this if it is an issue.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


BMW calculates residual on the "bottom line" MSRP on the window sticker, which includes the gas guzzler tax.


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad I saw this thread! Just did the math and for a fully loaded one with $750 over ED invoice I came up with $712 a month. That's with 36 months at 15K miles a year. Sound about right?

Any suggestions on dealers who could do this for me? I show an email out to Irv Robinson already.


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

Depends on where you live. There are few. Steve Thomas BMW if on the West Coast.


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in Iraq right now but I live in Kansas.


----------



## babikes (Apr 14, 2008)

*Many thanks chrischeung*

If it wasn't for you, I'd replace my 08 Z4 with another 08 Z4 after my lease expires in April. Now I'm getting a M3 vert on lease for less than I'm paying for my Z4! Thanks for all the information regarding the great M3 lease rates!


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

naamanf said:


> Glad I saw this thread! Just did the math and for a fully loaded one with $750 over ED invoice I came up with $712 a month. That's with 36 months at 15K miles a year. Sound about right?
> 
> Any suggestions on dealers who could do this for me? I show an email out to Irv Robinson already.


Yes, sounds about right for a 36/15k. You have a PM.


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

*When will this great deal end????????*

Any idea when this great deal will end???? My lease is up the middle of May.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrews335ic said:


> Any idea when this great deal will end???? My lease is up the middle of May.


Current program runs until end of February. East coast has a 60 day lock, West coast 90 day lock.


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

skier said:


> Current program runs until end of February. East coast has a 60 day lock, West coast 90 day lock.


Thank you... too bad East coast does not have90 day lock.  Don't know if I want to risk it and wait untill March to lock in... don't think this deal will last too long into the year. Open to thoughts.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

There is a way - close with a dealer on west cost, and pickup at the BMW Performance Delivery Center in South Carolina :thumbup:


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone in the NYC/NJ area who has been able to take advantage of this deal? This is my first post here and I'm just dying to get the M3 vert before the summer rolls around. I'm looking for some recommended dealers in the area. Thank you all!


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Andrews335ic said:


> Thank you... too bad East coast does not have90 day lock.  Don't know if I want to risk it and wait untill March to lock in... don't think this deal will last too long into the year. Open to thoughts.


You have numerous options:

1) Apply for financing now. Your 60-day lock begins the end of Feb so you'll need to sign your contract by the end of Apr. Worst case is that you have a couple of weeks overlap where you have two BMWs.

2) Apply for financing now. If the program stays the same in March then relock and take delivery of your M in May.

3) Apply for financing now with a West Coast dealer for a 90 day lock and plan on PCD in May after turning in your current car.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Beeblebrox said:


> Anyone in the NYC/NJ area who has been able to take advantage of this deal? This is my first post here and I'm just dying to get the M3 vert before the summer rolls around. I'm looking for some recommended dealers in the area. Thank you all!


I just purchased a 535ix for ED from Circle BMW in Eatonntown. You need to do your homework, tell them what options you want, how much you are willing to pay, and ask them if they will match the offer from another out-of-state dealer. You need to have all your duck in a row.


----------



## asifali14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mace14 said:


> You have numerous options:
> 
> 1) Apply for financing now. Your 60-day lock begins the end of Feb so you'll need to sign your contract by the end of Apr. Worst case is that you have a couple of weeks overlap where you have two BMWs.
> 
> ...


Guys,

Ive been trying to work a deal with my local BMW guys but they can't seem to figure out how to get it done. Here are the details of the deal:

$79075 US MSRP

they are doing $500 over ED invoice, but my montly payment is coming out to be $594 before taxes with 10k miles on 36 months and 7 MSD - Does that sound right?


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

asifali14 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Ive been trying to work a deal with my local BMW guys but they can't seem to figure out how to get it done. Here are the details of the deal:
> 
> ...


Yep. I don't have all the figures but it sounds about right. Why is it you think they can't figure out how to get it done?


----------



## asifali14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mace14 said:


> Yep. I don't have all the figures but it sounds about right. Why is it you think they can't figure out how to get it done?


Well i was looking at the intial post that Chris had and maybe im confused - i told the guys that the price i was looking to get, similar to Chris's post, but now that i reread it he stated that the 502.99 is for the base model and i told them the car that i wanted:

DCT
DDC
Premium 2
Convienece

i wanted to get for $502.99. Am i asking for an unreasonable deal?


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

asifali14 said:


> Well i was looking at the intial post that Chris had and maybe im confused - i told the guys that the price i was looking to get, similar to Chris's post, but now that i reread it he stated that the 502.99 is for the base model and i told them the car that i wanted:
> 
> DCT
> DDC
> ...


Dude, you're looking at $7,420 worth of options (at invoice and $8,150 MSRP). This is hardly a base model. $502.99 for the car you're talking about would mean a sale below ED MSRP which is highly unlikely if not impossible. I plugged in the numbers based on the options you selected, $500 dealer profit, .00071 MF (.0009 + .00030 - .00049) and came up with $592 without tax. A more realistic range would be from low $500 for a bare bones version to about $650 fully loaded.


----------



## asifali14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mace14 said:


> Dude, you're looking at $7,420 worth of options (at invoice and $8,150 MSRP). This is hardly a base model. $502.99 for the car you're talking about would mean a sale below ED MSRP which is highly unlikely if not impossible. I plugged in the numbers based on the options you selected, $500 dealer profit, .00071 MF (.0009 + .00030 - .00049) and came up with $592 without tax. A more realistic range would be from low $500 for a bare bones version to about $650 fully loaded.


so is it virtually imposssible to get the .00041 rate for ED? If i can get the car for 600 including tax im sold, do you think thats possible with minimum drive off?


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

asifali14 said:


> so is it virtually imposssible to get the .00041 rate for ED? If i can get the car for 600 including tax im sold, do you think thats possible with minimum drive off?


If you qualify for customer loyalty (that means you're an existing BMWFS customer or have been within the past six months) then yes, you can subtract .00030 for a .00041 rate. [.00090 (base rate) - .00030 (loyalty) - .00049 (7MSD) +.00030 (ED adder)] = .00041

Using this I come up with $557 without tax. I don't know your local sales tax but for comparison, here in Florida my rate is 7% and I come up with $596 at .00041 and $634 at .00071.

Edit: Sorry, let me add that this is without rolling any of your drive-off costs into the lease deal which means paying your lease origination fee, tax, tag, title, temp tag, doc fees, etc. up front. Obviously you can roll some of these into the lease but that'll drive your monthly up.


----------



## asifali14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mace14 said:


> If you qualify for customer loyalty (that means you're an existing BMWFS customer or have been within the past six months) then yes, you can subtract .00030 for a .00041 rate. [.00090 (base rate) - .00030 (loyalty) - .00049 (7MSD) +.00030 (ED adder)] = .00041
> 
> Using this I come up with $557 without tax. I don't know your local sales tax but for comparison, here in Florida my rate is 7% and I come up with $596 at .00041 and $634 at .00071.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, let me add that this is without rolling any of your drive-off costs into the lease deal which means paying your lease origination fee, tax, tag, title, temp tag, doc fees, etc. up front. Obviously you can roll some of these into the lease but that'll drive your monthly up.


Ok, makes sense. I guess my best bet will be to find a dealer that will do only 500 over ED invoice and .00071 MF. My sales tax is .0925 where in live in CA.

This is the car im looking for:

Convenience Package

$2,900

.

Premium Package 2

$1,350

.

19" Light alloy Double-spoke wheels style 220M-with performance tires

$1,250

.

Dynamic Damper Control

$1,000

.

M Double-clutch Transmission with Drivelogic

$2,900

and $500 for metallic paint. So with those exact options, what would the price be?


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

asifali14 said:


> Ok, makes sense. I guess my best bet will be to find a dealer that will do only 500 over ED invoice and .00071 MF. My sales tax is .0925 where in live in CA.
> 
> This is the car im looking for:
> 
> ...


$69,475 ED Inv / $80,075 US MSRP


----------



## hornyjuan (Jan 31, 2011)

Very tempting


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

Anybody know what the new March lease rates and residuals are for the M3 Covt? Any new incentives?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

boothguy said:


> I appreciate the compliment. While confirming my 90-day lock-in status with Philippe Kahn yesterday, the drama of the last trip did come up. His position is that "the worse the trip, the better the story". Clearly a notion from someone who's never stood at the side of a lonely European highway wondering how you're going to drive the remaining 2,200 miles and 22 days of a trip in a car that won't go above about 35 mph.


I just read your report for 2008 for the first time...... :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Just read it as well..*****! I woudln' have handled it has gracefully as you did. Sounds like they did something pretty nice though to make things right when the car arrived back in the US (gave you a new car?). Wow


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I'm glad it came off as "handling it gracefully". Rest assured it didn't feel so graceful at the time. Combine the effects of jetlag (I'm one of those people who can't sleep on an airplane); a severe allergic reaction to some still-unknown substance that started on the way to the airport and lingered the whole trip; being nine hours ahead of my CA and six ahead of BMW ED North America and completely unable to reach anyone at Welt; and only knowing a little German (and zero of the Swiss-German dialect they speak in Chur) and I was feeling pretty badly adrift.

The lowest point was about 30 minutes after the attached pic was taken - second breakdown in the first 300 miles of ownership. We limped into the BMW dealership in Chur, Switzerland at the previously-mentioned 35mph top speed. I stalked into the dealership service area with steam no doubt hissing from both ears and started explaining my predicament in none-too-cordial English. "Ve speak Cherman here.." came the frosty reply. Thereupon followed a very uncomfortable 45 minutes for the car to be looked at, during which no one wanted to come within 50 feet of The PO'ed American or even make eye contact. 

Then came the stunning verdict that the windshield wipers weren't working. 

"....*..". 

My protests that the windershield wipers weren't the problem drew the attention of the by now highly-insulted Chief Mechanic who set out to show me that the biggest problem was that I had no idea how to drive my car. He'd clearly never heard of the term "break-in period" as we roared off up the side of a conveniently-located mountain. Luckily, the transmission gave a quick hiccup and I triumphantly shouted "Aha! Kaput!" above the roar of the motor. That at least got the problem taken seriously, and the subsequent discovery that the head service writer and I could converse in Italian lowered the tension level dramatically.

BMW Support Engineering and BMW ED Munich got involved, helped along, no doubt by attention from my highly experienced CA Philippe Kahn, the quietly influential Jonathan Spira and my friend Victor Koby, who believes in complaining at the highest level available and as a long-time BMW customer, called the head of BMW North America to express his disapointment in my predicament. Priceless.

Given the resulting attention, the problem got diagnosed and the transmission got fixed well enough for us to get to the end of the trip on schedule, though we were out roughly 2 1/2 days of the vaca. And BMW did ultimately take care of the situation in a way that was truly "above and beyond". And I'm obviously happy enough to be a repeat customer - although for a car that's NOT equipped with a Steptronic transmission.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Having lived in Germany for a year, I could totally imagine the scene at the dealership (even though it was in switzerland). Ve only speak cherman here..classic. Sort of funny in retrospect I guess. You're so lucky the transmission hiccupped with the technician driving the car. I'm going to be taking delivery of a 335i steptronic (first time automatic for me) in Munich in April, so I'm crossing my fingers that I don't experience anything like what you described. Lessons learned for me are:
-get the ED delivery specialist's card
-make sure to have european SIM card so that I can actually make calls if necessary
-Post early about the problem on bimmerfest
-Get the european delivery department involved as early as possible.
I'm guessing if this had happened in Germany, things might've been a little smoother..in Italy maybe less so.



boothguy said:


> Well, I'm glad it came off as "handling it gracefully". Rest assured it didn't feel so graceful at the time. Combine the effects of jetlag (I'm one of those people who can't sleep on an airplane); a severe allergic reaction to some still-unknown substance that started on the way to the airport and lingered the whole trip; being nine hours ahead of my CA and six ahead of BMW ED North America and completely unable to reach anyone at Welt; and only knowing a little German (and zero of the Swiss-German dialect they speak in Chur) and I was feeling pretty badly adrift.
> 
> The lowest point was about 30 minutes after the attached pic was taken - second breakdown in the first 300 miles of ownership. We limped into the BMW dealership in Chur, Switzerland at the previously-mentioned 35mph top speed. I walked into the dealership service area with steam no doubt issuing from both ears and started explaining my predicament in none-too-cordial English. "Ve speak Cherman here.." came the frosty reply. Thereupon followed a very uncomfortable 45 minutes for the car to be looked at, during which no one wanted to come within 50' of The PO'ed American or even make eye contact.
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

Who did you end up dealing with on your lease?



wmo168 said:


> I agree,
> 
> I just jump on the M3 E93 and going to Germany again in May...
> 
> Try some of the board sponsor that is where I got my lease from. . I got it as the same payment as leasing my 135i now... Couldn't pass on this great deal! Lease under $600 a month with zero down... Everything said on this thread is true.. it is possible with these low money factor... Hurry it may end next Monday... 2/28/2011


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

bmw325 said:


> -get the ED delivery specialist's card
> -make sure to have european SIM card so that I can actually make calls if necessary
> -Post early about the problem on bimmerfest
> -Get the european delivery department involved as early as possible.
> I'm guessing if this had happened in Germany, things might've been a little smoother..in Italy maybe less so.


Don't forget the unlocked phone!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

The problem actually did start in Germany, but was dismissed by Support Engineering as a transient one-time thing. No guarantee there.

If it had happened in the immediate vicinity of Welt, it probably would have been one of those _Deus Ex Machina _moments where a flatbed would have pulled up with a replacement car and taken away the faulty one; complete with someone to pat our hands and make nice cooing noises while they transferred our bags.

It would have been interesting to see what would have happened if I had made it over the San Bernardino Pass to Bellinzona instead of turning back to Chur. The communication thing would have been easier for sure, and the reading matter in the waiting room would have been, well... readable. But the relative proximity of Chur to BMW's transmission factory at Dingolfing was key to a quicker repair. I'll bet that getting the replacement bits the extra three hours over the pass would have taken a couple of days longer.

I've heard subsequent to my adventure that the delivery specialists at Welt don't give out cards and are nearly impossible to call into on purpose. Someone else may have better info.

In the end, it was my faithful "support network" prodding the ED folks in New Jersey, who were in turn prodding the ED folks in Munich, who in turn were prodding the Support Engineering folks in Munich to talk to the dealership service personnel. That's what took it from "_everything seems okay now - auf wiedersehen_" to recognizing that there really was a problem, diagnosing the cause and affecting a repair. It didn't solve the problem forever, but it at least got us to the end of the trip without getting stranded again. And the folks from Roadside Assistance (Allianz) getting their oar in the water probably didn't hurt either.

Absolutely right about having phone service. Don't even think about going on an ED without one. I racked up a couple hundred bucks worth of calls on this repair alone.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Interesting about the cards..though I would've assumed that they wouldn't give out cards for a variety of reasons. Then again, Germans LOVE their business cards and their stamps, so it might be possible to wrangle one out of them. 

BTW, that dealership in Chur looks pretty impressive. Big and shiny, and set in an Alpine valley no less...couldn't be more 'on brand' than that huh. And an Alpina dealer too!. I would've assumed the technicians there would be detail oriented perfectionists. Sounds like the lead mechanic had a big ego which worked in your favor though. No to over-generalize, but one thing I've learned about ze chermans (and German speakers I suppose), is that they take pride in planning everything out in minute detail. The flip side is that when something goes wrong w/ those plans, it can't be their fault-has to be user error.

Told this story to my wife who seem unphased..she just said "we'll just suck it up if that happens". She tends to get bent out of shape pretty easily so I hope I don't have to quote her on that. 



boothguy said:


> The problem actually did start in Germany, but was dismissed by Support Engineering as a transient one-time thing. No guarantee there.
> 
> If it had happened in the immediate vicinity of Welt, it probably would have been one of those _Deus Ex Machina _moments where a flatbed would have pulled up with a replacement car and taken away the faulty one; complete with someone to pat our hands and make nice cooing noises while they transferred our bags.
> 
> ...


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Your wife is right to be unfazed. The likelihood of something like my last experience happening is very, very remote. At least, that's what I keep telling myself as my late May ED date approaches. 

One the big issues that I thiink played a big part in all the drama is that the modern automobile is a phenominally complicated device. My hobby is fooling around with old sportscars where you can see the ground on either side of the motor. And back when those cars were new, dealership service personnel were so intimately acquainted with their mechanical charges that they could tell you what every sqeak, sqeal and rumble was caused by and whether or not it was serious. Meaning they had actual diagnostic skills. In their heads. Nowadays, the computer has to tell them what the car says is going on, and another computer tells them what to do about it. I'm sure it's an oversimplication (my specialty after all), but my take is that many dealership techs are not that different from the typical tech suport person you talk to when something goes wrong with your digital video recorder or your smartphone: if your problem isn't in their database, they're stumped. It was later verified that my particular transmission problem wasn't in the database, causing it to be dismissed or shrugged away. Finally, the combination of phone calls, e-mails and the Swiss dealership wanting me to stop scaring the real customers got them to spend some collective brainpower and figure out the problem.

At least they had an entertaining toilet. My wife took the picture - don't blame me.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

boothguy said:


> Your wife is right to be unfazed. The likelihood of something like my last experience happening is very, very remote. At least, that's what I keep telling myself as my late May ED date approaches.
> 
> One the big issues that I thiink played a big part in all the drama is that the modern automobile is a phenominally complicated device. My hobby is fooling around with old sportscars where you can see the ground on either side of the motor. And back when those cars were new, dealership service personnel were so intimately acquainted with their mechanical charges that they could tell you what every sqeak, sqeal and rumble was caused by and whether or not it was serious. Meaning they had actual diagnostic skills. In their heads. Nowadays, the computer has to tell them what the car says is going on, and another computer tells them what to do about it. I'm sure it's an oversimplication (my specialty after all), but my take is that many dealership techs are not that different from the typical tech suport person you talk to when something goes wrong with your digital video recorder or your smartphone: if your problem isn't in their database, they're stumped. It was later verified that my particular transmission problem wasn't in the database, causing it to be dismissed or shrugged away. Finally, the combination of phone calls, e-mails and the Swiss dealership wanting me to stop scaring the real customers got them to spend some collective brainpower and figure out the problem.
> 
> At least they had an entertaining toilet. My wife took the picture - don't blame me.


Good points I think it's exactly as you described.. Modern dealer srvice= tech support.


----------



## asifali14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beeblebrox said:


> Wine-O, thanks for that info. I am going to get the math and the numbers spot on before going in. I can already see fellow M3 'vert drivers this summer tipping their hats to each other as they pass each other by and paying a silent homage to ChrisCheung's awesomeness!


All,

Thanks for the help on inking the deal. Ended up going with ED delivery on my car and picking it up on 4/7.

80075 US MSRP and ended up getting a great deal from Mr. Wolfe at east bay BMW- thanks for the Chris!

T minus 35 days till I pick up my new baby!


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

So how is the gas guzler taxed factored into leasing the M3? Does it just add to invoice & MSRP and thus get calculated into residual (seems unlikely) or does it get charged separately some how?

Assuming the rates carry into March I'm interested in one w/ the Auto, Metallic Paint, & Heated Seats. Given that this is under 4k in options (and depreciation of about 1800) I can't figure out where the initial near $500 payment came from as I seem to find payments more in the 650 range.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm thinking that it must be about right given I'm using a 15k mile residual. I was just surprised in the $150/mo difference.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

Interesting thought crunching some present value numbers. If you can earn a rate of return + inflation on your money of more than 6.3% then it's a better deal to take the 12k lease and pay the mileage difference up to the 15k at the end of the term. Additionally if you end up under mileage you get a very direct deduction. I was thinking I needed 14k miles and this turns out to come out to a significantly better deal than the 15k lease. 
Given I am going to guess inflation at 3.5~4% over the next 3 years I only need a real return of 3% on an investment to make it pay off.
If anyone wants to see my time value calculations let me know.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

MustGoFast said:


> So how is the gas guzler taxed factored into leasing the M3? Does it just add to invoice & MSRP and thus get calculated into residual (seems unlikely) or does it get charged separately some how?'


Yes, BMWFS residualizes the gas guzzler tax. It's a fee paid by BMW not actually a tax on you so it gets included in the residual just like the destination/handling fee. Not all lease companies do this though so if you're not using BMWFS then you need to double check.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy to say I added myself to the long list of 'Festers who have taken advantage of this tremendous lease deal. Worked with Ricki Shamen at BMW of Tenafly and managed to lease a new M3 convertible for $6 LESS per month than my current E90 328XI :yikes:

Since my current lease doesn't end until October, I'll have to make a few double-payments, but taking advantage of this program was well worth that sacrifice. Euro delivery planned for early July. :bigpimp:


----------



## asifali14 (Jan 30, 2011)

97X said:


> Happy to say I added myself to the long list of 'Festers who have taken advantage of this tremendous lease deal. Worked with Ricki Shamen at BMW of Tenafly and managed to lease a new M3 convertible for $6 LESS per month than my current E90 328XI :yikes:
> 
> Since my current lease doesn't end until October, I'll have to make a few double-payments, but taking advantage of this program was well worth that sacrifice. Euro delivery planned for early July. :bigpimp:


Does anyone know how strict they are with the winter tires? I'm picking up my car on the 7th of April and I read somewhere that you will need winter tires until the 15th of April I. Switzerland.

Hoping the weather turns out to be decent or else I'm out a couple hundred bucks. :-(


----------



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok wow, does anyone know if this is deal is still available? My 335 lease is up in may and I intended on going with a similar lease again, but if I can get a comparable deal on an M3 vert that would make my month!


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

Gremlin said:


> Ok wow, does anyone know if this is deal is still available? My 335 lease is up in may and I intended on going with a similar lease again, but if I can get a comparable deal on an M3 vert that would make my month!


Yes!... still very low MF (.0009) and high residual (64% for 10k lease)! :thumbup:


----------



## netkid12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, I just saw this deal and decided to run the numbers but based on what I am reading and what I have calculated it seems that I am not doing something right. I calculated on a base stock car with no options and base color everything the MSRP on the bmwusa.com website comes up to $70125. Than what I did was I calculated 92% of that MSRP price to get the US invoice price of $64515. Than I took 93% of that price to get the ED invoice price of ~$60000. After getting this number I went to the lease calculator website and plugged in the numbers and got a lease including sales tax of $581.08. This is based on MSRP of $70125, Net Cap of $61000, 64% residual and .0009 MF. 

1. How am I getting such a low price pf $581.08 which includes the tax without putting any MSD (Monthly security deposit). Is this possible? 

2. Now if I were to add options to this how would I calculate the price of the car. Will it be the same way but now just calculations will be based on the total price of the car with options or is there another method. Thanks


----------



## d_knight (Mar 27, 2011)

1. It's hard to believe but yes.
2. I used edmunds.com and just added the MSRP price of the options to the MSRP of the car and the Invoice price of the options to the ED invoice number. Came up with the same number that my CA did.


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

That's really awesome. It's still going on? I'm temPted!!


----------



## cappinto (Mar 27, 2008)

The financing is still applicable, but from what my CA told me allocations are getting tougher to come by. Glad I have my order in and I head over mid-June for my delivery.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just got my Finance paper sign and heading to Germany this Sunday... M3 E93 with $4500 options, + 0 down, MSD, Loyalty on an M3 comes out to about $580 a month before taxes.

I also check my insurance and between a 2009 135i and 2011 M3, My yearly rate went up only $17.00, +$1.41 a month.. this is sweet..


----------



## netkid12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Recommended Dealership in NJ*

Has anyone worked with a dealership in NJ that knows exactly how this program works. Thx


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

netkid12 said:


> Has anyone worked with a dealership in NJ that knows exactly how this program works. Thx


Not sure which "program" you mean? European Delivery, which is the topic of the forum, or the M3 cabrio lease, which is the topic of the thread.

In either event, the preferred dealer in the NJ/NY area is Ricki Shamen at BMW of Tenafly. She is fantastic to work with and knows the European Delivery program inside out.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Please forgive me if this is a stupid Q. Are we talking hardtop or softtop verts?


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

dtc100 said:


> Please forgive me if this is a stupid Q. Are we talking hardtop or softtop verts?


Hard top. the e93 is only offered with a hard top.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

aljlin said:


> Hard top. the e93 is only offered with a hard top.


Thank you, never even thought about a vert until now.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Is trading in a car doable with ED?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

furby076 said:


> Is trading in a car doable with ED?


Of course, but you will have to give them your car when you close the deal before you leave for Munich.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Me530 said:


> Of course, but you will have to give them your car when you close the deal before you leave for Munich.


Not possible to keep the car until the ED comes back? Will be hard to get to work without a ride.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

furby076 said:


> Not possible to keep the car until the ED comes back? Will be hard to get to work without a ride.


You may be able to work something special out with the dealer. :angel:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

wmo168 said:


> I just got my Finance paper sign and heading to Germany this Sunday... M3 E93 with $4500 options, + 0 down, MSD, Loyalty on an M3 comes out to about $580 a month before taxes.
> 
> I also check my insurance and between a 2009 135i and 2011 M3, My yearly rate went up only $17.00, +$1.41 a month.. this is sweet..


Awesome! Have a great trip, take lots of pictures to share, and don't forget the 12 hour rule!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 15, 2010)

I couldn't do ED. But inspired by this thread I ordered one anyway. Picking mine up in the morning! Thanks to Chris and everyone else here!


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beeblebrox said:


> I couldn't do ED. But inspired by this thread I ordered one anyway. Picking mine up in the morning! Thanks to Chris and everyone else here!


Could you provide details of your order without ED? It would be nice to compare.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Deleted.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> Adrian - I guess the dealership regardless had to pay for the car with the OP in Europe. What would have happened if the dealership hadn't paid for the car, and the OP went to take delivery at the Welt?


Chris, In that scenario my bet is the Tourist Visit would have dramatic limitations.:rofl:


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

When do you begin to make lease payment, before you leave to pick up the car, or after the car is handed over to you in the states?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

dtc100 said:


> When do you begin to make lease payment, before you leave to pick up the car, or after the car is handed over to you in the states?


The first lease payment is made when you sign the paperwork, usually 7-ish days before you leave for Munich. There is no second payment. In return you pay an slightly higher money factor.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

dtc100 said:


> When do you begin to make lease payment, before you leave to pick up the car, or after the car is handed over to you in the states?


Financial arrangements, buy or lease, are usually done within 7 days of departure or delivery date. Some dealers push to this to happen earlier, but you really want this to happen as close to your departure date as possible. Some people have done it 2 days before, but it's good to have a little margin in case there is some snafu. We're doing ours one week before departure, although yesterday our CA e-mailed us and asked if we could do it today as it would help the dealership's numbers for the month. That didn't happen.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> Financial arrangements, buy or lease, are usually done within 7 days of departure or delivery date. Some dealers push to this to happen earlier, but you really want this to happen as close to your departure date as possible. Some people have done it 2 days before, but it's good to have a little margin in case there is some snafu. We're doing ours one week before departure, although yesterday our CA e-mailed us and asked if we could do it today as it would help the dealership's numbers for the month. That didn't happen.


Good to know. They do put an X on the board then. I think they should be willing to make very little profit since there is little expense to them.


----------



## sf1984 (May 1, 2011)

*How's this deal sound to you?*

Thanks to this thread, I am probably one of many who want and will lease a 2011 m3 e93

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

This is the deal that I currently have on the table (would LOVE to hear thoughts and opinions on this from the knowledge base, please):

2011 m3 vert (ED DELIVERY)
metallic paint
DCT
ipod/usb
heated seats

$5136 due at signing (MSDs max'd out)

$636/month
:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:

I just want to know if I am in the ballpark of what others are getting out there! I know when I first started reading this thread, Chrischeung mentioned a base model at around $500/month. 

I understand that some time has passed, and the vehicle i want doesn't need all the crazy options. :angel::angel:

Thanks, guys and gals!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

It is best to analyze a deaal in terms of dollars over European Delivery Wholesale and the lease rate in relation to the BMW Buy Rate.


----------



## AirMD (May 2, 2011)

*What do you guys think?*

2011 vert M3 lease
36 months/ 12K per year
MSRP $82,720
Total down including tax/fees/1st month payment: $2000
NO MSDs
Total Monthly Payment: $800/month

Sign or can I do better?


----------



## BeamerDreamer (Aug 15, 2008)

*Could I do better?*

I got a quote for an M3 Convertible ED lease and it isn't quite lining up to what I have been hearing others getting. I have it configured with a few more options than most people but was wondering if those options are enough to make the difference I am seeing.

Index Description	MSRP 
Base Price $67,550.00 
2MK M Double-clutch Transmission	2,900.00 
ZP2 Premium Package 2 (SOP:09/10)	1,350.00 
ZCV Convenience Package (requires 639 after 3/11) (SOP:09/10)	2,900.00 
2MT 19" Wheels w/ performance tires	1,250.00 
6NR BMW Apps (SOP: 3/11)	250.00 
Estimated Gas Guzzler Tax	1,700.00 
Destination and Handling	875.00 
TOTAL AS EQUIPPED	$78,775.00

Lease Terms
Term 36 Months 
Mileage	10,000/year 
Money Factor	0.71 
Residual Factor	61%

Selling Price	$68,995.00

Residual Value	$48,052.75 
Total Depreciation	$20,942.25 
Capital Reduction	$0.00 
Monthly Depreciation	$581.73 
Monthly Rent	$83.10

Monthly Payment	$664.83 
Tax (9.75%)	$64.82 
Monthly Payment + Tax	$729.65

License & Registration	$875.75 
Bank Fee	$725.00 
Documentation Fee	$45.00 
First Payment	$729.65 
Security Deposit	$5,250.00 
Drive Off	$7,700.48


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

2 things:

1. The rates were better in Jan/Feb and Mar/Apr than now it seems. Did you lock the Apr rates?
2. Do you qualify for OLP? I think this is still in effect, which reduces the lease.

Personally, I'd consider the EDC option as well. IMHO, definitely a better use of money than the 19" wheels if you can only choose 1 or the other - especially with the poor condition of Bay Area roads.

Other than that, it looks good. East Bay BMW?


----------



## BeamerDreamer (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't lock in rates yet. I just asked for a quote a couple of days ago so the current rates are probably the best I can do.

I don't qualify for an owner loyalty program as this would be my first BMW unless someone knows of some secret way to get it. I guess I could ask. The worst that could happen is nothing, right?

I didn't go to East Bay BMW yet. I got the quote from a dealer in Southern California dealer that I had bought a used car from before and gave me good service. I'll give East Bay or Concord BMW a shot to see if they can match or beat the offer. If not, I'll stick with what I know.

I wanted the 19" wheels just because they look good. I live in the Tri-Valley area of the East Bay where the roads aren't that bad. The car would be mostly for weekends and evenings since I have a 2.5 mile commute to work.

It looks like AirMD is getting a higher spec car without MSDs and 2K more per year for about $70 more per month. Does that sound right to you?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

No idea. The last time I did a no MSD lease was over 10 years ago.


----------



## sf1984 (May 1, 2011)

*Your opinion is important!*

Chris,

I was curious if you had a chance to check out my previous post about my lease that I had configured?

To be honest, your initial post back in november is the reason I have leased my new m3 vert to be picked up ED in July.

Thank you for the education!!!!!!!!

SF1984


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

How much profit is the dealership making? Most people think total profit of around $750-$1000 is a great deal. But you have to go with this deal, since the May rates worsened, to the tune of about $2500.


----------



## sf1984 (May 1, 2011)

You're right.... My CA said the residual % worsened by 3 so I will be going with the deal I posted above....


Last question:

Torn between Jerez Black and Alpine White..... I would give the AW black accents (CF mirrors, front lip, CF vinyl for roof, black wheels, cf kidney grills). For Jerez I would just black out kidney grills and wheels. :eeps:

I have read some people post that the AW gets dirty very, very easily!!!



Thanks again for everything CC, I'll def document my ED in July!
:bigpimp:


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

sf1984 said:


> Thanks to this thread, I am probably one of many who want and will lease a 2011 m3 e93
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


This is about right for ED, go for it. I did the deal march and i am in italy now, awesone car and nice with the top down in europe!!


----------



## sf1984 (May 1, 2011)

*Thanks for the feedback!*



wmo168 said:


> This is about right for ED, go for it. I did the deal march and i am in italy now, awesone car and nice with the top down in europe!!


AWESOME!!

I'm locked and loaded for a mid July ED for my new E93!!!

I'll be sure to document my journey as this is my first time to The Welt!

Now, the only question is:

Jerez Black or Alpine White.... Hmmmm......:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

BeamerDreamer said:


> I got a quote for an M3 Convertible ED lease and it isn't quite lining up to what I have been hearing others getting. I have it configured with a few more options than most people but was wondering if those options are enough to make the difference I am seeing.
> 
> Index Description	MSRP
> Base Price $67,550.00
> ...


Yah residual for this lease in April was 64%. Not a good deal for may


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

This is as expected - the best time to lease for ED with the lowest monthly payment, all things being equal, is Nov-Feb. Rates on the E90 improved - likely since it's end of life, and they want to move some metal.


----------



## sf1984 (May 1, 2011)

*What was the best residual for the e93?*



chrischeung said:


> This is as expected - the best time to lease for ED with the lowest monthly payment, all things being equal, is Nov-Feb. Rates on the E90 improved - likely since it's end of life, and they want to move some metal.


Chris,

What was the residual % for the E93 that made you start this thread back in November? Do you think that one should wait for that window of Nov - Feb to lease with ED?

I have been trying to wrap my head around why the deal on the E93 was so great last month (arguably better than the sedan and coupe)...... Any ideas?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Residuals drop with time.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

I wish they had a bargain on the coupe but the vert is still better than the sedan


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

I owe a final post in this thread, since it was absolutely the key to me being able to get such a great car for $630 per month including tax. Thanks again, Chris!

The components to my deal were a February commitment for a Memorial Day ED, $500 over ED Invoice price, Loyalty, 64% residual, 10k miles per year (my office is two miles away), 7 MSDs and not going crazy on the options list. Denied myself the cool 19" wheels and garage door opener. Got everything else I wanted, including DCT, EDC, Convenience package and heated seats.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

boothguy said:


> I owe a final post in this thread, since it was absolutely the key to me being able to get such a great car for $630 per month including tax. Thanks again, Chris!
> 
> The components to my deal were ED, $500 over ED Invoice price, Loyalty, 64% residual, 10k miles per year (my office is two miles away), 7 MSDs and not going crazy on the options list. Denied myself the cool 19" wheels and garage door opener. Got everything else I wanted, including DCT, EDC, Convenience package and heated seats.


Same with me, thanks Chris! The components to my deal are based on the Jan program and very similar to Boothguy's; ED, $700 over ED Invoice, Loyalty, 63% residual, 12k/year, 7 MSDs. I didn't take the DCT as I prefer to do things myself and also left out the automatic high-beams otherwise it's loaded (configuration in my signature). Mine worked out to $650 per month which is $20 less than my '08 335i Coupe lease and also less than my original plan for a 2011 335iS.

I wonder how many people ended up with an M3 Convertible as a result of this thread? Chris may be due a kickback from BMW.


----------



## suredeal (Jul 31, 2011)

neurom said:


> Try using MSD's to lower your money factor. Eliminate the manutronic, or whatever that gimmicky transmission is called, and with MF, you probably can get closer to 800.


Thanks! I realized the Euro Delivery after I posted..lol Sounds about right, that was a smoking deal! Only reason I was getting the nearly 83k msrp is they have exact color that I like in stock except for a few upgrades I could do without. But $50 more a month won't kill me


----------



## M3-4ME (Oct 9, 2011)

ED or not, still an amazing price many of you are getting!


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this deal still a available, or done? Thanks!


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

Unfortunately not, published rate on the M3 convertible is back up to 0.00195


----------



## vandit (Sep 17, 2011)

Wish this deal would come back. Would love a metallic white vert


----------

